# Larry Crabb



## alwaysreforming (Mar 6, 2004)

Who here is familiar with his work/writings? I have read a couple of his books, which I found to be very edifying, and specifically &quot;Shattered Dreams,&quot; but with today's reformed 'anti-psychology' mindset I was wondering how works such as his might be viewed.

His main emphasis seems to be: walking alongside the person in the midst of their struggles, &quot;stepping into their struggle&quot; with them, and helping them to worship God no matter what is happening in their circumstances.

Is this just more psychology, or is this truly Christ-centered counseling that we should model? I'm a bit confused on the subject, and would be helped by hearing some enlightened opinions about his work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2004)

I have several of his books and enjoy them very much. I have not found anything to be unorthodox in his teaching.


----------

